# Smowman Back Drag/ Central Mass Pics 2-14/2-15-07



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

Here's some pics from Vday, got about 9 inches here....


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Good Pics. Those back drag blades seem to do a real good job.


----------

